# Artcam Pro challenges



## lodza (Jan 2, 2020)

Hie...
Sorry to bother with such a silly question  i am trying to engrave but i dont know where i am getting it all wrong... what i want to get is something like this








But when i send this to the cnc router i am getting this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You want the letter raised and the background carved out?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

With Aspire all you would do is highlight the model and the outer circles -- use the select vector box and hit go. I don't know how Artcam works but all you want to do is set it to make a pocket cut around the model instead of cutting the model out. Should be as simple as checking the right box or selecting the right toolpath. It's minor.


----------



## lodza (Jan 2, 2020)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You want the letter raised and the background carved out?



Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lodza (Jan 2, 2020)

honesttjohn said:


> With Aspire all you would do is highlight the model and the outer circles -- use the select vector box and hit go. I don't know how Artcam works but all you want to do is set it to make a pocket cut around the model instead of cutting the model out. Should be as simple as checking the right box or selecting the right toolpath. It's minor.




Thanks, sounds like aspire is easy to do the trick?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You can do the same thing with Vcarve -- it's cheaper.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like he already has ArtCAM and aren't they basically the same - Vectric, ArtCAM, Carveco...?

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Doesnt Richard Balloon Engineer have older Artcam versions?
If anything before you buy, see how he could help.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

It looks like you have created the relief, just need to create a 3D relief toolpath, roughing and finish, not a pocket toolpath. There is a preview function where you can preview the toolpaths you create, no need to carve something and discover it is not doing what you want. 

ArtCAM pro dates back to 2008, did you get a pirated version with a Chinese CNC? I would recommend updating to something a little more current. My licensed version Of ArtCAM dates to the years AutoDesk owned it, 2018, but Artcam is not currently available legally. Carveco is the current equivalent, but very expensive, there are cheaper versions such as Carveco Maker that can be had for as little as $15/mo, with not long term commitment. Vectric’s VCarve is also a good choice.


----------



## lodza (Jan 2, 2020)

BalloonEngineer said:


> It looks like you have created the relief, just need to create a 3D relief toolpath, roughing and finish, not a pocket toolpath. There is a preview function where you can preview the toolpaths you create, no need to carve something and discover it is not doing what you want.
> 
> ArtCAM pro dates back to 2008, did you get a pirated version with a Chinese CNC? I would recommend updating to something a little more current. My licensed version Of ArtCAM dates to the years AutoDesk owned it, 2018, but Artcam is not currently available legally. Carveco is the current equivalent, but very expensive, there are cheaper versions such as Carveco Maker that can be had for as little as $15/mo, with not long term commitment. Vectric’s VCarve is also a good choice.




Thank you so so much, atleast i have an idea of where to look around, yes i am using the pirated artcam that came with my machine, let me try Carveco and see how it goes, thank you for the response once again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

